# Motor Controls



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

First off, congrats to you for your accomplishment. 

Second, welcome to the forum! :thumbup:

It is all about personal preferences. Some people are control experts but have no clue when it comes to designing a panel. Some people are experts at running conduit, others, like myself, just plain suck at it. 

In all honesty, and I am not trying to take the wind out of your sails, it might be a bit difficult to get hired on for a commercial, let alone industrial position without a lot of experience under your belt. Throw the crappy economy and job market on top of it makes it next to impossible to land a job like what you would like. 

Myself, I am in the industrial field and love controls, whether it be process control, motor control, PLC, etc. 

An example of what you might find trying to land an industrial position: Degree is a requirement and 10 years experience, and must know PLC's, drives (AC and DC), etc. These are just some of the requirements that the company that I work for demanded the last time that they posted an open position. 

Industrial/commercial is a good field to get into. I started off doing refrigeration work and have my universal license, but I have not picked up a set a gauges in over 5 years because I am in a different field now. I wish you luck in your endeavors. In order to gain experience and valuable knowledge, don't be afraid or disheartened to take a position at a company that isn't exactly the field that you are looking for.


----------



## Drw81 (Feb 20, 2011)

eric7379 said:


> First off, congrats to you for your accomplishment.
> 
> Second, welcome to the forum! :thumbup:
> 
> ...



Well from the looks of things.. I have seen a lot of maintenance and electrical positions so i guess that's my best bet for now.. How about refrigeration???


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

What part of GA?


----------



## Drw81 (Feb 20, 2011)

jbfan said:


> What part of GA?



East side of Atlanta, GA


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Drw81 said:


> East side of Atlanta, GA


Welcome to the forum:thumbsup:

A good motor and controls man is worth top dollar in this trade....

If you're young enough then i recomend getting certified in both trades.

You should look into finding a company that works in both fields HVAC and Electrical...Im sure that a company like that will likley take on a man like you who is allready gone to school and is very interested in both trades like you're self....Good luck..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

